# A few poems



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't know where to post these. 

Crack the Sky
I remember that night,
Blood shot sky.
Hands shaking,
Earth cracking.
I saw myself through anothers eyes,
All I saw was lies. 
I took it upon myself,
To better the world. 
To crack the sky.

A place from my childhood
I have a distant memory,
Of a place from my childhood. 
One thats stayed with me, 
Through times bad and good.

Dandelions with great manes of yellow,
And grass of the deepest green. 
To this place, I would go,
And think of all the things Ive seen.

The one thing that stands out to me,
Is the stone marked with their names. 
Lovers sleeping so silently,
Side by side beneath my feet.

Though I didnt know them well,
My memory of this place still dwells. 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Written for my grandparents. 

Time
Seconds pass and minutes fly,
Hours pass and Days go by.
How much is time really worth,
When we have but few years on this earth.
Alone, its wasted and thrown away,
As we go on, day by day.
But years pass, and youre alone,
You asked yourself, where did it go?
Stay with me, and you will see,
That together, time passes very differently.
^
I wrote that for a girl that I loved. She passed away in December. Luckily, she got to read it before. 

I hope you guys like. I'm not that good a poet.


----------

